# Issue with getting Xorg configured on PowerMac G5



## h0ser81 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've successfully installed 9.1 on my PPC G5 but I'm having trouble getting Xorg up and running. I have some Linux experience but I'm very new to the BSD world. I can run `Xorg -configure` but whenever I try to test the generated xorg.conf I just get a blank screen. 

The two errors that jump out at me in the xorg.0.log are this:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so")
(EE) GLX: could not load software renderer
```

I've tried rebuilding dri, libGL, and libDRM without Nouveau as other posts have said but that doesn't seem to solve the issue. Any ideas? Let me know what information you need. Thanks.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's dmesg and the Xorg.log

http://pastebin.com/uwt9nZuB - dmesg

http://pastebin.com/QYbHs1kr - Xorg log


----------



## roddierod (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you install the Radeon driver port/package x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Did you install the Radeon driver port/package x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd?



The supported and maintained radeon driver is part of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 12, 2013)

Correct, I didn't use the radeonhd driver because it's deprecated. I've reinstalled x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati with no luck. It seems it's not loading the kernel modules I need. 

When I run `kldstat` the only is only kernel loaded and that's it. I've tried building radeon.ko from source but when I try to load it into the kernel with `kldload` I get a version mismatch error. I think I checked out the wrong source tree.

I've also tried adding 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU="YES"
```
to rc.conf and reinstalling graphics/dri as well as graphics/libdrm without success.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2013)

WITHOUT_NOUVEAU is gone now, so that won't matter.


----------



## sossego (Jun 14, 2013)

You need to run `Xorg -configure -retro` because the file needs to be edited.

There is a tutorial on here which you can browse for setting up your system. 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827 Look at posts 1,2, and 56 in the thread.

Try that first and then post here. If the problem is more complex, post to the powerpc mailing list.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 14, 2013)

`Xorg -configure -retro` results in the same thing, black screen and the monitor goes into power ave. Since last night I've completely re-installed and not fetched ports from the internet. I ran `make install clean` on x11/xorg again and it compiles fine. When I run `startx` with no config I still get the black screen. I can see from the log now that it's unable to load the radeon kernel module. I installed source when I re-installed the OS and am currently compiling radeon.ko. That's the only error I'm receiving in the log so hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## sossego (Jun 14, 2013)

If you're using the radeon.ko module, then are you loading drm.ko or is it already installed?


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 15, 2013)

It's also loading as well.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 15, 2013)

All right, so with kernel, radeon.ko, and drm.ko loaded, I can run `startx` and the log shows no errors but the machine locks up and becomes unresponsive that I have to hard reboot via the power button. I can't even get VESA to work properly either.


----------



## sossego (Jun 16, 2013)

You better throw this to the mailing list. Justin and Nathan both have G5's, so they will be of much more help.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think I may have just been a moron the entire time. On a whim, I installed Debian 7.0 to the same machine and when it booted for the first time I got the same response. Screen went into power save. So on a hunch I just moved the monitor cable to the other DVI port and voila! I could see my desktop, So now I'm back to reinstalling FreeBSD to see what happens.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 17, 2013)

So that's exactly what it was.. man I feel dumb. I now have X up and running and am installing KDE as I type this. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

